# Site names, funny!



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, I just found these in a journal someone I am watching just pout on FA and found them so amusing I just had to share. All of these are legitimate sites.



1. 'Who Represents' is where you can find the name of the agent that represents any celebrity. Their Web site is: www.whorepresents.com


2. 'Experts Exchange' is a knowledge base where programmers can exchange advice and views at:
www.expertsexchange.com


3. Looking for a great pen? Look no further than ' Pen Island.' It can be found at:
www.penisland.net


4. Need a therapist? Try 'Therapist Finder' at:
www.therapistfinder.com


5. Then there's the 'Italian Power Generator' company. Check it out at:
www.powergenitalia.com


6.'IP computer' software, there's always:
www.ip_anywhere.com


7. And the designers at 'Speed of Art' await you at their wacky Web site:
www.speedofart.com

Apparently, 5 is under construction and 6 does not exist anymore. But the rest are legitimate.

Enjoy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

wtf you win randy in so many ways now


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

I liked these better when Sean Connery did them on Celebrity Jeopardy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

I read them all differently to what they were supposed to read as. But I just read the first thing I saw like speedofart, I read that at first as speedo fart. Experts exchange I read as expert sex change.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol, "Power Gen Italia" is the best XD


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> I liked these better when Sean Connery did them on Celebrity Jeopardy.



I just imagined Sean Connery saying "What is 'The Rapist Finder'". That's awesome.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 24, 2009)

EDIT: _total _fail on this one.

I'd say "therapistfinder" is the best personally.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

Power Gen Italia is my favorite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Power Gen Italia is my favorite.


seconded


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

rofl.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 25, 2009)

I still have an account on ExpertsExchange, had it before they started charging for access too.

Therepist Finder and Powergen Italia are my faves on that list.


----------



## Slade (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.wtf.org/
No World Taekwondo Federation? For shame.


----------



## Xshade (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.potsofart.com/

http://www.daleshitchinstation.com/

http://www.dollarsexchange.com

http://www.gotahoe.com

http://www.choosespain.com/

http://www.teacherstalk.com/

www.Wintersexpress.com

www.Auctionshit.com

www.ihavegas.com

www.oddsextractor.com

www.webone.com
More sites.


----------

